# electrical question



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I looked at some of the shiatsu massagers. These machines are made for indoor use and have a 2 prong wall plug.

Would these be safe for use outside?


----------



## Dr_Weitle (Mar 18, 2009)

What are you going to do with it. It would depend, also there are ways to keep it weather resistant depending upon it's application.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

"Indoor use only" usually means "Don't let it get wet". If you're using it in dry weather you should be OK. You could take the extra precaution of using a GFCI outlet. Lots of people have made animated zombies using massagers that they use outdoors.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, that is what I was thinking..animated prop for the yard.

I always use a GFCI outlet for outdoor stuff...doesn't hurt to be careful.

Any other ideas for making it safe from moisture would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

WEll , I have a suggestion , but am also not sure about these massagers , since I do not own one , or have ever taken one apart . 
But , in addition to the GFI , here is what I thought .
If there is any sort of populated PCB , you could also take some CORROSION X and coat both sides of the board and let set overnight . THis actually will water-proof the board to the point where you can actually take it and leave it UNDER water and run it , without shorting it out . 
I use this CORROSION X on RC servos for my boats and its simply amazing . 
I use the stuff that comes in the bottle ( plastic ) and not the spray on one . Why ? because , the way I use it , it lasts a LONG time . I take a flat pie tin and pour the CORROSION X into it , then dip/soak the electonics board in it and let set for a few seconds , then remove and let all excess , drip off the board (let it hand above the pie tin over night drip drying ) and then pour the remaining CORROSION X back into its original bottle for the next time I need to use to water-proof . 
Been water-proofing electronics this way for years without a single problem .
Hope this helped .


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

have a pic of corrosion x?


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

heres a webpage for ya ... it show pics and also tells of its many wonders . ( LOL ) ( in addition to it being dielelectrical )
make sure to read the little info about it on the right below the blicycle picture

http://www.buycorrosionx.com/?gclid=CL6C3az0tpkCFQoMDQodJDXL6A

HEHEHEHEHEHE... just noticed .. this is my LUCKY thirteenth post


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If I were to dip a board in C-X that had a power in jack or pwer out jack, it would make it not work, correct?


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Correct , unless you dipped the board WITH the jack already IN the hole , plugged in , where the jack goes . ( did that goof with some RC receiver boards , and believe me ... its NOT easy getting it off , once its on . )
You also do not want to dip any motors that have brushes in them either ..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

good tips. Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee thanks....learned me something new!


----------

